# NISS required for permanent residency/citizenship?



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello all,

I have no obvious way of getting a NISS. Not employed in Portugal and not retired. Some sources suggest a NISS is needed for permanent residency/citizenship. Does anyone have experience of that, please?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you have an EU passport?
If so you have the right of residency so you basically just move here and ( after basic things like maybe finding accommodation, Tax code, bank etc) register as resident - as a resident you are entitled to register and get access the (non private heath insurance) national medical system + treatment.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, once upon a time I had an EU passport. Then Brexit happened.

I have done all of the things you list. I am working but not in Portugal. Specifically, I need to know if anyone has experience of getting permanent residency or naturalization without a NISS where their circumstances, otherwise, did not call for them.


----------

